# Conduit and Plasma cutting beams



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Some on going conduit first over head we even had to cut a beam W24 with 1" web with a plasma cutter 3ft X 16" hole to stay up above other trades .


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I would love for you to be my competition. 

This is my competition. 
In a hospital...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

walkerj said:


> I would love for you to be my competition.
> This is my competition.
> In a hospital...


I WOULD LOVE to be your competition as well. That MC looks good from my house.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the only time I've had to cut a hole in a web the engineer required thickening plates welded on both sides. nice looking work.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

one them pipes got a dogleg in it


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

wildleg said:


> the only time I've had to cut a hole in a web the engineer required thickening plates welded on both sides. nice looking work.


We dont do it on every job this was approved by the S&A engineer that top beam was not a structural support so it had no load . The big one on the bottom is the one you dont want to cut . LOL


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Good looking pipe rack! Looks like a lot of bends to get where you're going though, makes a guy appreciate straight runs doing racks like those.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well here some more doglegs


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

That is a beautiful job. When I see a rack like that, my confidence on the rest of the job goes way up!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well here some more doglegs


You know I be messing with ya pipe runner. Your work is always top notch


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well here some more doglegs


In the picture, what's the reason for the partition in the junction box?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You know I be messing with ya pipe runner. Your work is always top notch


 LOL I know ya do .:thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

John said:


> In the picture, what's the reason for the partition in the junction box?


John that divider is for Life Safety conduit were so 
restricted with limited space in this area we had to pass it through the same box .All these conduits are feeding a electrical room on the fourth level one of 22# different electrical rooms from the main electrical room . But this year 
i will have some more pictures of whats to come this ones doesnt even come close to the conduit racks coming up on this job.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice work....:thumbup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Wish was back in construction. Always liked doing work like that.After a wile maintenance gets boring.
Where I work the remaining electrical maintenance staff has been reduced to lamp changers , battery waterers and over paid data entry clerks.
Any real electrical work is done by contractors.
Probably should not complain I have only missed a weeks pay in 18 + years. But it begins to work on the mind after a wile.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

piperunner said:


> John that divider is for Life Safety conduit were so
> restricted with limited space in this area we had to pass it through the same box .All these conduits are feeding a electrical room on the fourth level one of 22# different electrical rooms from the main electrical room . But this year
> i will have some more pictures of whats to come this ones doesnt even come close to the conduit racks coming up on this job.


Life Safety meaning fire alarm?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You always have the most unbelievable conduit pictures. What kind of building is this?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Life Safety meaning fire alarm?


 I imagine this is what he means.


517.30 (C) (1)


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Life Safety meaning fire alarm?


Well Life safety emergency power must have separation from other 
power . This is a power riser only we also do the fire alarm risers but the fire alarm main trunk loops are not close to any power. We keep any FA loop risers 4 feet apart from each other when running horizontal or vertical plus 2 feet from any AC power crossing . Any data /com conduit must be 3 feet from power we only run distribution power risers & systems.
Now you can cross over other conduits with different systems but there is still separation any power to FA 2 foot any power to Data/com 1 foot sound conduits are rigid only no horizontal runs of any kind can run with power conduits if you cross it 2 foot separation. BMS automation conduits 1 foot cross AMS 1 foot cross . Normally there is lots of rules when you run conduit in a building so planning is important because if you dont its all coming out each area gets inspected each day . We have a electrical inspector who comes out twice a day morning and afternoon.
A electrical engineer who is on site 100% and walks the job takes photos and looks at our work plus a MEP independent inspector who reads the specs everyday so do the math you dont get anything passed these guys. We spend months planning the conduit routes plus all trades with BIM and lots of meetings between trades each day . And eveything is in 3-D on cad so each trade can communicate via internet and make changes at a moments notice . I design the conduit routes on a pencil paper drawning and give it to the cad crew then when its done i install the conduit in the field . Lots of fun


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice conduit work.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Some on going conduit first over head we even had to cut a beam W24 with 1" web with a plasma cutter 3ft X 16" hole to stay up above other trades .


hi runner is there a way to PM you?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Lep said:


> hi runner is there a way to PM you?


Pretty sure he hasn't been active on here in nearly a year.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That's a LOT of pipe, very impressive.

Out my way, we'd be forced to move Heaven and Earth to get those feeders run below the slab.

For the amps involved, I'm somewhat surprised that medium voltages weren't used.

At the casino job the Service was 250A @ 21.6 kV (IIRC) tapped by four symmetrical e-rooms: actively cooled 480Y277 and 208Y120 transformers feeding a sea of slot machines and lights. 

Your beast figures to top even that!

Is this a casino, too?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> That's a LOT of pipe, very impressive.
> 
> Out my way, we'd be forced to move Heaven and Earth to get those feeders run below the slab.
> 
> ...


This is the city of orlando performing arts center


----------

